# Samyang 85mm f/1.4 AF lens



## BeenThere (Feb 6, 2019)

EF is still going strong with third party lenses.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1417110-REG

$579.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 7, 2019)

Yup!
But why another thread?
https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/i...icially-announces-the-af-85mm-f-1-4-ef.35210/
https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/samyang-af-85mm-f-1-4-coming-soon.35198/


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 8, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Yup!
> But why another thread?
> https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/i...icially-announces-the-af-85mm-f-1-4-ef.35210/
> https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/samyang-af-85mm-f-1-4-coming-soon.35198/


Sorry, missed that one.


----------

